# Updated scape



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Added and extra 40lbs of rock. What do you guys think?

Before









After


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

After looks better. Try a black background, would really complete the look IMO.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I agree with the black back ground
Looks great, That really filled it in nicely


----------

